# St Josephs College - Mill Hill January 2013



## mrtoby (Jan 30, 2013)

After one failed attempt hindered by workmen and security [believe it or not] I dragged my a non-forum friend back here for what you see below. It was a pre-work explore and because of that I think I probably only saw 75% of it. What I did see was enough to fill my boots. The wind was proper going for it on this one and doors banging everywhere. Its a belter if you like stairs and corridors, which I do. 

As mentioned here in UE-OMJs report they have received planning permission to convert it into flats, a real shame as the building is pretty grand sat on top of the hill....

Thanks to the people in the know for deets and help on this one-I am very grateful.

My pictures...

The approach...









































full set here on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW!
Really stunning pics and location..
Thanks!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely need to go and see this one.
I love stained glass! Especially your photos of it!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 30, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Definitely need to go and see this one.
> I love stained glass! Especially your photos of it!



Thanks. Some would say that its worth it just for that chapel...it is pretty immense.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

You finally made it then  Nice one. Cracking photos as always. Brilliant.


----------



## shatners (Jan 30, 2013)

Brilliant report as always mate... love the fish-eye chapel shot!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace photos.


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 30, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> You finally made it then  Nice one. Cracking photos as always. Brilliant.



cheers, yeah round 2 and it was deserted. Lots of work going on though through out most of the ground floor area.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 30, 2013)

Stunning photographs, with great processing!


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 30, 2013)

got to do this one as its local


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 31, 2013)

*Spot on!! No:2s the one for me... ACE!!*


----------



## nelly (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice stuff, glad you made it, quality photos


----------



## skankypants (Jan 31, 2013)

Quality shots,and a amazing site,,,top notch Mr T....


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 2, 2013)

Quality photos mate, stunning colors, thanks for sharing


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 2, 2013)

Cfti.......


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

birdinanaviary said:


> Cfti.......



Is that english lol


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 3, 2013)

AMAZING SHOTS!! wot a wonderful ceiling and woodwork, truely a beautiful place!

Ur lucky u got to see 75% of it...im never usually that lucky of a first visit

When u say its a shame its being converted into flats, im not being arsey as tone can not come across in writing but that fantastic news for any historic building!!!! I mean wots the alternative...ofcourse we want them left for as long as poss so we can explore them, but we don't want the usual excuse of they became too damaged hence too expensive to repair so they have to be knocked down. Feel happy that it has been given another life and that u managed to visit it, very jealous...thats how i look at it


----------



## Woofem (Feb 3, 2013)

Fantastic shots, thank you for sharing


----------



## sparky. (Apr 9, 2013)

wow fantastic photos. its a fantastic place


----------



## pumice (Apr 9, 2013)

I have to say that this is an ace report, but the site itself left me surprisingly underwhelmed. Bar the wondrous chapel there wasn`t a lot else there bar dorms and a knackered kitchen. It is epic on approaching and the few scattered aged posters, but yes, like I say, it isn't as fantastic as it promises... Great imagery though. Thanks.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 9, 2013)

Wonderful shots! Really must see this place


----------

